# Anyone seen this site



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Nothing to do with Thailand, but I think this site is great: Instructables - Make, How To, and DIY

Filled with things you can do with just about anything, how to fix almost anything and some zanny things others have done (like making grapes spark in microwaves).


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Nothing to do with Thailand, but I think this site is great: Instructables - Make, How To, and DIY
> 
> Filled with things you can do with just about anything, how to fix almost anything and some zanny things others have done (like making grapes spark in microwaves).


Fantastic Site! TA KL......


----------



## Khun Aussie (Sep 19, 2008)

Great site......bookmarked!!.................Thanks


----------

